# Dark room light



## Jeff Canes (Feb 22, 2005)

Bought an old dark room light on Ebay for about 15 USD. When I plugged it up the light looked more orange that red. 

Now the reason I need this light is because I picked up a few rolls on Macophot 35mm ortho for Joshua Tree and I what to process them in Dektol. So is this orange light going to be OK?

It been over 20 years since I have been in a darkroom, I recall light being redder?


----------



## KevinR (Feb 23, 2005)

Most of the lights I see now are an amber color. Back when I first learned the darkroom, the lights where definetly red. So if the light is less then 15yrs old, I would say the amber is the new red.


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 23, 2005)

Most safe lights are designed for paper, as modern films require total darkness.  Orthochromatic film is most sensitive to blue and green light, but still somewhat sensitive to orange.  If you are going to develop it by inspection I'd get a ortho specific safelight, or track down info on what other safelights are really "safe".


----------



## terri (Feb 23, 2005)

You can always try to switch out the color filter for your light.   We got one off ebay that was way too opaque to be practical.   We were able to buy a new filter for it and it's perfectly usable now.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 23, 2005)

Looks like I need #1A or #2 filter on the lamp, about 35 dollars new. I found some #1A bulbs at Adorama think I will get some of them. The lesson here is do your homework before biding.


----------



## terri (Feb 23, 2005)

Don't feel too bad.  You still are paying less than if you'd bought a brand new safelight.   That's the whole point, right?


----------



## panchromatic (Mar 11, 2005)

I use a fireball safelight that i paid like 14 bucks for, i like it alot, though i want to get another one.

--Ryan


----------

